# Kubrick and Hitchcock



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I decided that the two needed their own thread as Hitch has has now been with us for almost two weeks! It's amazing how well the two are doing together! Kubrick just loves playing with his little brother and Hitchcock just adores his big brother. Hitch has been a very good puppy so far. We've had a few accidents here and there, but we've also had 4 full days of zero accidents, which is pretty good as far as I'm concerned! He is smart and eager to please (a fast learner too!) though a bit too vocal sometimes... he's such a whiner! He's also learned to follow his big brother and bark bark bark at the door. We're working on getting them to be a little less LOUD when barking, LOL! A big difference between the two of them is how food motivated Hitchcock is. It's amazing how much this dog loves food! He'll put everything in his mouth... even hair... silly pup. At least we have NO problem with pickiness around here and Kubrick has been eating 100% of his meals ever since his brother came mostly, I think, because he's burning off more calories playing with Hitch (we do separate them for dinner time)!

Of course, I couldn't write all that without adding some pictures of the two of them from the last few days:

Hitchcock Portrait


Tongue Out


Just Sleep on It


Gremlin Hitchcock


Bear Hug - with Teeth!


Mouth Wide Open


Serious Kubrick


Happy Kubrick


My What Big Eyes You Have


Cute Paw


Just a couple more pictures in the next post...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have this next picture in both a yellowed version and a regular version... not sure which one I like best.

Splayed Out - Yellow


Splayed Out


Adorable


Orbee Tuff Bone


Tastes Good


Sleepy Head?


Sleepy Heads


Thanks for the Little Brother, Mom!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Lina, these are amazing...I LOVE the splayed out picture...think I like the yellow one best. Gosh, they look like they are having an absolute ball together!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Kim! They really do have a ball together. 

They finally got up from their nighttime nap and I was able to catch some videos of them playing! Here's a video of Kubrick and Hitchcock playing together and saying hi to mommy:






This one is of them playing with a toy that Sally was nice enough to give them (thanks Sally!):


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, It is very nice to see them playing so well together! It will be fun to see how it continues.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great photos Lina! I'm impressed with your photography!

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Your pictures are so amazing and just tell the whole story! They are adorable!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Lina beautiful photos!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*how cute is that*

do they usually sleep in the same bed? How sweet they are together, and sometimes so tuff!

I just love your close-ups! And I love puppy paws as much as I do baby feet!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the the little puppy ones of Hitch where you can see the little pink pad too- so adorable. It looks like they are getting along wonderfully too


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Carolina-
It is so nice to hear how well the boys are now getting along together
Great pics and video! I love the Tongue out shot!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Great photos and movies


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Lina they are so wonderful together. The pictures and video are wonderful. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, I knew Kubrick would be great with Hitch. He is always so friendly with the other dogs at the playdates. The pics are great - lots of calendar material, especially that one of Kubrick. It's beautiful. I need a new camera.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh thank you Lina! you made my day!!! they are such good buds!! I love your pj's and slippers too!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They look like the best of friends. They are so adorable, and I really enjoyed the pics and videos. It's cute how they both go for the same toy (red bone). How is Hitch at night? Do they sleep together?
Gina


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute videos and wonderful photos Lina! I'm envious! Kubrick and Hitch are so cute together. I love the fact that they play together so well and have became best buds! That is wonderful!:clap2:

By the way---I noticed something as Hitch was running after the red bone---don't laugh--but do you see an upside down heart on Hitch's butt? His tail makes the point of the heart? Oh-My! Maybe I'm just looking at butts too close!ound: I see it though Lina!:clap2:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Julie said:


> Very cute videos and wonderful photos Lina! I'm envious! Kubrick and Hitch are so cute together. I love the fact that they play together so well and have became best buds! That is wonderful!:clap2:
> 
> By the way---I noticed something as Hitch was running after the red bone---don't laugh--but do you see an upside down heart on Hitch's butt? His tail makes the point of the heart? Oh-My! Maybe I'm just looking at butts too close!ound: I see it though Lina!:clap2:


Julie you are so right! He has the cutest butt.

I love when he wrestles the bone away from Kubrick and Kubrick allows it to happen. They are just amazing together.

What fun!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Carolina,

It's great to see that the boys have become such great friends and the pictures and video are wonderful. Your boys are beautiful and Hitches coat looks sooooo soft and silky, I can almost feel it through the screen.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great photo's Lina. Glad to see the boys enjoy each other!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures and videos. Looks like they're having lots of fun. Glad it's going well.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carolina, what a great thread! You photos are fabulous as always. Hitch reminds me so much of Pablo (except for the barking you mentioned), the fact that he puts EVERYTHING in his mouth incl. hair, the way he's trying to be the cuter one to get your attention, how he oh so 'innocently' teases Kubrick to play...but :nono: I can tell he's a little bugger like Pablo!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you all for the picture compliments! I'm glad you enjoyed them and the videos too! We are having so much fun with these two, especially now that things are starting to settle down into more of a routine. 

Linda, they don't always sleep in the same bed, but they've done it about 3-4 times already.

Gina, Hitch is great through the night (sleeps soundly all the way through) but we're still working on the morning schedule. He insists on getting up earlier than my usual time and will whine non-stop until I get up. We're working on this one and he's getting better at it. The two don't sleep together. Kubrick is in his crate and Hitch is in his.

Julie, LOL! Yes! There's an upside down heart on his butt, though it's not perfectly shaped. 

Hedy, Kubrick definitely lets his little brother take all the toys. Very rarely does he try to get it back. He prefers to play with Hitch rather than whatever toy he has in his mouth. 

Maryam, LOL, I imagine Pablo really was like Hitch as a puppy... Hitchcock even does the whining and crying when given a good flossie! :biggrin1:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh my...these pictures and videos make me want a puppy SO bad! They are so cute together!!! Thanks for sharing :biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What fun! I love all of the pictures (and video).


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yipeee we have video's of these two cuties now!!!

Oh my gosh Carolina in the first video at the end the way Hitch was looking at you it just melted my heart. He is already in love with his new momma and these two are such a perfect match for each other, they are getting along so great. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Lina...Just noticed that "heart" on his but!!! HOW CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How sweet and what great photos. I loved the videos. Actually I was glad to see them play because Evye is constantly on top of Bentley and gnawing at his neck. I am not totally sure if its good interactive play or Evye being alpha. But seeing the video it looks pretty typical play...thanks for sharing. Your photography is spectacular.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

JeanMarie, you should totally go for it!

Thanks, Jill!

Leeann, yes he is so sweet... for about a second, LOL! He's such a puppy, constantly moving. My sister was trying to look at his face and he was bouncing up and down all excited for her to be petting him. He wouldn't sit still... she claimed to be getting dizzy, haha!

Michelle, I know. I totally love his butt! 

Sharlene, yes it's typical play! I didn't get it on video, but Hitchcock does do this to Kubrick as well, so they give and take.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos! Great to see they became best buddies so quickly! Do you still do the weekly playdates exchange?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina what great pictures!! I'm glad all is going well.
I like the one without the yellow, but that's just my opinion. They're all darling.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Lina, besides just loving his little brother, how's Kubrick doing? Does he demand personal attention or all is well in the household?
thanks for the pics and movies, and I adore your personalized video camera.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, they actually have stopped for now. I can't give Hitch full reign so until I can, we've put the Guapo play dates on hold. I hope to be able to start them up again soon.

Thanks, Jan!

gelbergirl, all is well in our household.  Kubrick acts exactly the same way... no changes around here, which is great!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not surprised Kubrick adapted so well, you made sure he had plenty of practice with 'intruders' beforehand.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina, I just love your pics and videos of your boys. The one with Hitchcock all spread out (both yellow and not) is adorable. If you didn't see his little paws, you'd think it was a black and white throw. And Hitch has the cutest butt! I'm so glad your boys are BFFs now. I figured Kubrick's love of play would overtake any jealousy. It sure didn't take long.:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, LOL, I really think that's true! 

Jeanne, it really didn't take very long and I am so grateful for that... I don't think I could stand more than a day of Kubrick acting miserable... I'd feel too sorry for my baby boy.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

OH MY! Your pictures are amazing. I am so glad Kubrick is enjoying his new little brother. Can't wait to see you all at Laurie's.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Lina! 

I just love the pics and the videos. Hitch and Kubrick seem like they really love one another. I can't wait to see them at the playdate!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lina love love love this thread!

Great pics! Great boys! Great Mommy! What more can i say?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amazing pictures, Carolina! As always it was so enjoyable to see you boys.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

your two pups are soo adorable! :bounce:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina, what great photos of your adorable boys!!! Kubrick's "what big eyes you have" is beautiful!!! They are a lovely pair and seem to really enjoy each other. I'm sure Hitch is all-puppy, but I bet they both sleep like lambs at night from all the exercise. 

Won't it be fun when you can take them both out on walks and romps in the park? :whoo:

The videos are so much fun to see!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! It's hard to get BAD pictures with these two handsome boys. 

Marj, I can't wait to take them both on walks! I'm sure they will have a blast together!

Here are some pictures from today that I liked.

Smile with my Bone


Sleepy Pups


Keeping Warm


Ah, Sleep!


Puppy Nose


Awake and Asleep


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww. . .they are so adorable together (I can only hope my two will look so cute together!) I love the pictures of them sleeping/spooning--how sweet:hug:
Thanks for sharing all your lovely pictures!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

They look so darling together Lina. You take great photos!
Wow, please tell me what you use to keep your floors clean. I still haven't figured out the wood flooring and how to clean it but found out a very damp paper towel with a little soap on it sure does look ugly when used. grrrrrr I should have had tile put down.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow! I love the one of them sleeping so close together! That is my dream for Lincoln and Scout. I think it will take another decade or so (or old age) for them to get to that point. It must warm your heart to see Kubrick and Hitch bonding so well, Carolina! 

Your photos are just amazing. I like the yellow one best too!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Kubrick and Hitchcock wake up everyday with fun on the agenda huh?
good for them!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love those photos


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha - I just love that Hitchcock backside in the splayed out photos... and the one with his head hanging off the bed... and the bone smile... and Kubrick awake looking over his little bro...

Okay, I love them all.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gosh Lina, I love the pictures! I love the way the two lay together. is Hitch as active as Kubrick?


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

They are quite the handsome pair! It seems the adjustment stage was very short, are you ready for your third yet?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. I love how they lay together. They sure seem like they love to be together. So nice. I'm glad it was a short adjustment period.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Cute boys! Isn't having 2 just wonderful?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hitch has won Kubrick heart in two days it seems. How did he ever live without his little brother?!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lina, this is better than American Idol. I'm staying tuned to the Kubrick/Hitch channel. . .
seriously, so cute. They play just like my two.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG, Lina...your dogs are so darn cute!!!! The "Smile with a bone" should be on a poster, and they look so sweet laying together. I don't know how you get anything done with two cuties like that.
Gina


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad everyone is enjoying the pictures! I have a lot of fun taking them, though with this stupid cold I haven't been able to take as many pictures... I have a horrible headache!

Jan, I use a broom to sweep and a Pledge floor cleaner to mop. This floor is very easy to keep looking good, though... I totally lucked out on that!

Laurie, actually he isn't! Kubrick has more energy than Hitchcock does, it's actually funny. We'll play fetch until Hitchcock lays down and refuses to go after the toy anymore and Kubrick is still going strong. He's my little Energizer bunny.  The good thing is that even though Kubrick has the extra energy, he's very good about just going to sleep or whatnot. Just because he CAN keep going, doesn't mean he WILL, if that makes sense. 

Kristin, no way! I don't think I'll ever get a third. I barely have enough space for two dogs, let alone three!

Maryam, I'm not sure... I think he's asking himself that same question every day. 

Amy, LOL, they really do have a channel of their own around here. 

Gina, I get things done because even though they play a lot, they crash really hard so they sleep a lot of the day, LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ugh! Speedy healing to you. That cold is really going around. I was a wreck yesterday feeling like someone smacked the back of my head with a bat. Going to work with it must be a royal pain.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carolina, I love the photos of your boys. Keep `em coming! 
Does Hitchock's tail still wag non-stop?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Lina - how is Hitch doing with you at work? Do you have the dog walker come for the both of them? Does he stay in a crate, or roam around with his brother?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Lina, do tell. I am wondering how much time to give them together and time apart. One loves her crate, the other one hates it except at night time. I am trying hard at not promoting littermate syndrome yet wanting them to bond and be best of "buds".


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am grinning from ear to ear!!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh they are so good together. Great video too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly. I'm actually 1000x worse today and didn't go to work. I feel like I'm about to die. Ugh. Hitchcock and Kubrick are currently vying for my lap, though.  Hope you're feeling better!

Susan, Hitch's tail wags all the time still. We were actually talking about this how Kubrick has a very expressive face - he uses his mouth to express happiness, he loves to "smile", he makes happy noises, etc. whereas his tail doesn't wag as much. Hitch on the other hand uses his tail to express himself... I've never actually seen him "smile" like Kubrick does. If Hitch's REALLY happy his tail wags so much that his whole back half moves! 

gelbergirl, I don't have a dog walker as I can come home very easily in the middle of the day. I leave Hitchcock in his expen and Kubrick is free though we're going to get the baby gate out of storage and put them both in a small area and see how they fare. I don't trust Hitch to be outside by himself just yet... I gave Kubrick free run of the house around 5 months. If things go as well for Hitch in the potty department (and it looks so far like it is), then I'll let him out around then and see how he does. 

Sharlene, so far we give them very little time apart but I'm not worried about littermate syndrome like you are because Kubrick is so much older than Hitchcock. We've separated them a couple of times for walks, etc. and they do fine without each other though I'm sure that Hitchcock would freak out if he was left completely alone without anyone and without Kubrick. We have to work on that one.

Missy, glad to bring some happiness to you today. 

Thanks, Luna!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! Keep them coming Carolina. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Great photos, as usual Lina! They are so cute!
Question...do you always shoot in manual mode?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Carolina, so sorry you are sick. I hope you feel better tomorrow. 1000x worse is really really bad! :hug:

It's times like that when I'm glad that Lincoln and Scout can't catch a cold from me!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I hope you feel better soon , Lina. This is such an awful year for flu and colds. At least you have your boyz to snuggle with when you are feeling miserable.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lina, I hope you feel better! Sounds like an awful bug.
Gina


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Lina, Havee was nic named "Waggy tail" by his breeder and to this day he still wags all the time at 2 years old :biggrin1: When we come in the door after leaving him for a while, his back end goes along with his tail just like you mentioned Hitch does. It is so cute, it always brings a smile to our faces! ound: So I'm pretty sure it's a characteristic that will stay with Hitch like it did with Havee!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

UGH, sounds like an awful cold there, Lina. Sorry to hear!  

Loving all the latest pics of your boys, though!! That 'puppy nose' one is adorable. Sometimes Sammy will choose to nap right next to Ricky and it is the sweetest thing. Makes you go 'awwwwwww'.  

Sending healing vibes, hon. Take care of yourself!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Carolina I hope you are feeling better


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How's sweet Kubrick and Hitchcock?
What are they up to these days?
Is Hitch getting out more these days? Or does he still have to wait for shots to be in order? Will he be going to any formal training classes?


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Having just visited these two boys, I can say that Hitchcock is the sweetest, SMUDGIEST puppy EVER!!! And Guapo loves playing with both of them (although I don't think Hitchcock has quite enough energy for Guapo...yet)!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the well-wishes all! I actually just got better on Sunday but my voice is still bad and nasally. I've been sick for two weeks straight now and it sucks! At least I feel well enough to go to work and everything so I'm definitely almost 100%... almost!

Karla, I sometimes shoot in automatic mode, but it's pretty rare. I usually shoot under S, A or M modes.

gelbergirl, thanks for checking up on us! Hitchcock is doing very well. Kubrick loves having him around and it's like he's always been here. He's been for one walk outside and he did VERY well. No problems at all with city noises and his tail was wagging pretty much the whole time. Also, there was almost no pulling and he walked along right next to his big brother or right next to me the whole time... of course with the enticement of homemade jerky to keep him close to me. He is going to go to puppy class starting on April 6th. Until then, we've been working on sit and down and gentle (he used to nip when he was excited about taking a treat), which he is very good at, and stay, which he isn't, LOL! I didn't want to do any tricks with thim until he knows stay, so we'll see how much longer I can hold out!

For a quick Hitchcock update: He is 16 weeks old now and at 15 weeks he weighed 6.75lbs. He's been so similar to Kubrick in terms of weight, it's so funny! When Hitch arrived at 12 weeks he was 5.25lbs whereas Kubrick at 13 weeks was 5.75lbs. At 15 weeks Hitch was 6.75lbs, as I mentioned, and Kubrick at 16 weeks was 7.25lbs. Basically, they are exactly 0.5lb off of each other with one week between weigh-ins. As Piaget (Hitch's dad) is almost exactly Kubrick's height and weight, it's very likely that Hitchcock and Kubrick will be almost the exact same weight. I'll be surprised if they are more than 0.5lb away from each other full grown. It's nice that they are so evenly matched... plus neither DH nor I wanted really tiny dogs, so we're happy with them being at 15lbs (Kubrick is 14.5lbs).

As far as potty training goes, we're now at 3.5 weeks with zero accidents, so I venture as far as to say that we're pretty much there! When I take Hitchcock and Kubrick into the bedroom (no pee pad in there), he'll actually run back to the living room to go on the pad even though we do have a rug (the only rug in the apartment) in the bedroom. So we think he's pretty much got it. As such, we have just two days ago started giving Hitchcock free reign with Kubrick (by free I mean the living room/dining room and a small foyer - the kitchen is gated off and the bathroom and bedroom doors are closed) and he's done very well so far. I think we'll be ready to have Guapo over for Monday play dates again next week if it continues to go well!

Also, today was his first day that he made it up on the couch by himself! It surprised us a lot that he made it up there, but he hasn't been able to repeat it yet. I'm sure he'll be jumping up in no time! He's a very mellow puppy and just loves to snuggle! Though the last few days he's been a lot more energy-charged and has been running around with Kubrick more (before he used to wrestle, but not really run) so I think he's becoming more comfortable with his body - he used to slip and slide everywhere on the wood floors before and seems to run better now. They have a lot of fun together and it's great to watch them.

Here are some recent pictures I've taken of them... will probably be two posts!

One Half for Each - sharing a bully stick









Happy Behind Bars









Sly Look









Hello









Lazy Night - hanging out with Auntie









Looking Ahead









No Eyes - seriously, my poor pups, they can't see, LOL!









Sigh - I love this one... Hitchcock is getting in that stage where his hair doesn't stand up anymore (notice the difference between this one and Hello, for example, which was taken more than a week ago) and it falls straight down over his eyes. It makes him look like a mop!









Dog Tired









Tug - I really like Hitch's hair in this one... his hair is so silky compared to Kubrick's silk/cotton blend and it just flies better - they had both had a bath two days before so it's not that Kubrick is dirty or anything, I swear!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Pensive Pup









Bedhead - this one cracks me up! He had been rubbing himself all over the bed before I took this one









Headshot









Loopy









Played Out









Pillow Fight - yes, they were playing under there!









Grin









The Eyes Have It









I'll update with videos next time!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lina, these are all the best! What a wonderful way to start my day. I'm going to have to make a road trip to NYC for a photo session.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures....I don't think I can pick a favorite because I love them all! The combination of your adorable Kubrick and Hitch and your mad photography skills make them all my favorites.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lina, I love all the pictures so much, but my favorite has to be them sharing a bully stick because it's just so sweet that they are such best buddies! Glad you're feeling better!
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Lina, what gorgeous shots and what gorgeous subjects.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You take such wonderful pictures that it's hard to pick the best ones! They're all the best!

I love seeing Kubrick and Hitchcock getting along so well! It just makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! You have captured such lovely moments. Keep them coming.


----------



## Sammy's Mommy (Mar 8, 2009)

I love all of those pictures. 
How do you ever get so many pictures? Sammy is 'always' on the go unless he is asleep. Even then, if he hears me move, he is up looking around.
Husband wants one the color of Kubrick...
Margel


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh what a treat. I have not been on the forum as much and was happy to find all these new pictures of your boys and hear you are all better Lina. They are both such handsome Neezers!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Lina, I love all your photos . . . those two are the cutest best buds!! And the white hair around Hitch's nose is adorable.



> it falls straight down over his eyes. It makes him look like a mop!


We deal with this all the time . . . it is so frustrating. :frusty: It doesn't seem to bother Jackson, but I hate not seeing his eyes. We are trying, once again,to grow it all out and see if we can part it, but I'm not sure we can get last through that stage. The groomer kept shaving around the eyes, so I stopped that. Now it's long enough to pull back all except the very front bangs. I'll be interested what you do with Hitch's . . . his hair looks very similar in texture to Jackson's.

Keep the great photos coming . . . and I, too, am jealous of your nice floors!


----------



## Cyndy (Feb 13, 2008)

OH TOO TOO CUTE!!
I have not been on in a while and just saw these; what great pictures & what an ADORABLE puppy! I love his coloring too. Just like what I would want next time (if I get another one - it's kind of scary due to the cost and state of the economy and MORE WORK, LOL!) I would love for Coconut to have some company though, since I work. Only thing is Coconut is 3 and just done blowing coat for the (fingers crossed) last time. I haven't forgotten it yet, ya know? In fact, after a year of of growing his coat out, I just could not stand it anymore and got it cut off last week! When people said Havs don't shed, I did not understand that there would still be hair ALL OVER THE PLACE! 
Did you get them through a rescue or a breeder? And how old is Kubrick?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*is this Kubrick's bed?*

Lina, I was going to pm you...but I know a lot of us have gone ga-ga over Kube's bed... So thought I would make it public. I know you got your at orvis a while ago but found this here.

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1257&ParentCat=136

This comes in a faux suede too but it does not look as stuffed or as neat from the pictures-- do you have the suede or the fleece?

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1258&ParentCat=136

Cash is finally sleeping in his own bed (not in ours) and I got a donut bed real cheap at petco but it is very hard to take off the cover to clean (and it has this horrible chemical smell) so I am thinking of returning it and getting this... If this is Kube's bed-- how is it to take apart and clean?

sorry to hijack...I know you wrote about it somewhere-- but knew you would be checking this thread.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice work Lina. Seriously the bond between these two really shows up in the pictures and it really makes my heart swell, so I can't imagine how wonderful you and Kimberly feel about this match...I'm sure you are both over the moon.

I've been really settling with the idea that we will only have one dog, as I truly want it to be a decision made by both my husband and me. He is pretty sure that he only wants to be a one dog household, but honestly, I think the relationships between dogs are amazing, they do bond in a way they just can't with their humans. I'm not saying that Posh will have a crummy life without a "sibling" I'm just saying that what Kubrick and Hitch have will be special. I saw this with our border collie and our dane. Meanwhile, I also saw how difficult it was for our dane when he lost his "girl," he truly never came out of his depression. 

So, kudos to you and Kimberly for making such a lovely match and keep these pictures coming you are just getting better and better with the camera. I especially love the picture of Hitch and his aunty, gorgeous.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! Kubrick and Hitch really are best buds and get along very well. I am loving having two! 

Margel, I get so many pictures because I TAKE so many pictures, LOL. The last post you saw I took about 200 pictures to get maybe 20 good ones.

Kathy, I'm wavering on what to do with Hitchcock. I cut Kubrick's bangs and that works well for him, but I think I'm going to try a topknot on Hitch. I'll probably get sick of it pretty soon and cut it off, but we'll see! I never ever ever cut between the eyes, though, as that's just asking for trouble... you have to keep doing it or else it just gets worse. I hope Jackson's hair grows fast!

Cyndy, I got both of them through breeders. Kubrick is now almost 2 years old. He only blew coat once, though!

I'm replying to Missy and Amy right now... I hit the reply button by mistake! :doh:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, that is not the bed that I have, but it's very similar in style and shape! The one I have is fleece, not suede. It does look like it will be easy to clean... you should try getting it and seeing how it works. I actually just bought another bed from Orvis that I really like as well... I got a much larger size for the pups to be able to sleep in it together:



















The dogs both love it and it LOOKS so comfortable! My sister said she wants to sleep in it, LOL. It's just as easy to take apart for cleaning as the older one I have (they use both now), though it comes apart in one piece and the old bed comes apart in two pieces. Here's a link to the bed I just got (I got it in the medium size):

http://www.orvis.com/store/productc...33&group_id=1634&cat_id=12358&subcat_id=12359

Mine is the "sage" color which is supposedly green on the website but is more of a light caramel color in real life. I read a previous review that stated this and as I wanted a lighter caramel color anyway, I got the sage and it's the perfect color! 

Amy, I totally understand what you mean! I really do think that Kubrick and Hitch have a special bond and I love seeing them together. They also sleep together almost all the time, it's so cute! I do agree with you that your husband should be on board with it, though. Maybe start sending him some of the photos of people with two and you'll win him over. 

I love that picture of my sister with Hitchcock too! That one and the one below (Looking Ahead) were both taken with my new lens, the Nikkor 50mm f1.8. I love it except that since my D40x doesn't have a built-in motor, it can't auto focus, only manual, which kind of sucks when taking pictures of fast-moving pups! I'm saving up to buy a D90 and that will be able to auto focus for sure. But I do love the lens... it's fast and takes really sharp pictures while giving really nice bokeh at wide aperture. A really nice lens, even on manual focus.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Thanks, everyone! Kubrick and Hitch really are best buds and get along very well. I am loving having two!
> 
> *Margel, I get so many pictures because I TAKE so many pictures, LOL. The last post you saw I took about 200 pictures to get maybe 20 good ones.
> *
> ...


The exact reason I *Love* digital photography!!
Have fun and keep shooting away :whoo:


----------



## IneedaHav (Feb 8, 2009)

Well aren't they just cute 'n comfy!!! I'll have to keep that bed in mind for my two. I swear it took forever for Pumpkin to like the beds, now she loves to sleep in one for naps and bedtime. She used to love her tiny one when I first got her. I got her a larger one (that I keep at my mom's for when Pumpkin visits), but had to put the smaller one in it so she'd go in it--what a little nut  She likes the two ones I have at my house for her, but how cute will it be when two of them are in one!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Lina, I was looking at that exact bed for Ditto. What size did you get??
I thought the small was big enough for Ditto, ( he's 12 lbs. ) but I thought the medium might give him MORE room to STRETCH OUT.
It looks so comfy!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ditto's Mom, the medium is the one I bought. It is HUGE. The small should be plenty big for Ditto.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

They are so cute sleeping in the same bed, Carolina! I also vote for a topknot for Hitch. You can always change your mind later and give him a trim!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Such great photos. They look so good together.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina, I love all the pictures you've posted. I couldnt' pick a favorite! They all make me grin and think 'awww' or they make me LOL. I'm so happy for you and hubby. Your boys are handsome, fun and adorable!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, that's exactly what I was thinking!

Thanks Luna and Marj! 

Here are some videos I took of the boys back in late February:











This one is only 10 seconds, but it's so funny how they fight over the same bottle!






And this last one was taken in March (last week):


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They are just so much fun to watch! Little Hitchcock is sure growing!! Won't be long before he's as big as Kubrick! It's cute how he kept offering his tummy to Kubrick to come and get! 

Do they get tired or bored with that steady pace of bite, chase, pause, bite, chase, pause....? Or, do you and your DH?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

That is one thing I noticed too - Hitchcock has no problem giving belly-trust to his big brother.
I love it.
Thanks again Lina for the steady stream of pics and video - until I meet up with these two in person at the east coast playdate!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Luv, luv, luv the 'loopy' pic! What sweet, sweet boys they are!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are just best buds! I think you found Kubrick the perfect little brother


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Big smile on my face seeing a new video of these two cuties. They are a match made in heaven. How is Kubricks coat holding up to those baby teeth?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I really enjoyed the videos! They are so cute together! I love how Hitchcock always stays on his back, waiting for Kubrick to come over. They're so close, they even have to drink together at the same time 
Gina


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What sweethearts! Glad to see they are having so much fun!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

They are just so sweet together. Looks like they complete eachother.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They really are made for each other, I think! DH just mentioned today that Kubrick looks like he's so much happier now that Hitchock is with us. I was surprised he said that as he usually doesn't point these things out, but it's really obvious that Kubrick is just happy to have a little brother around. 

Sheri, LOL, no they don't get sick of it... and neither do we. Hitchcock has started this new habit of running by Kubrick (hopping is more like it) to entice him to play. It's hilarious to watch. I'll try to get it on video!

Leeann, Kubrick's coat is holding up fine, though I pull off knots from his neck area (where Hitch tends to bite him more) at least once a day. Poor Kubrick!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

How sweet Carolina...
:*)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Fabulous pictures of your boys, Lina. Love the videos too. They are just so perfect for each other.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, I know! He can be sweet when he wants to!

Thanks, Maddie, I love how they interact with each other.

My sister came over and we took Kubrick and Hitchcock on a long walk today as it was such a nice day outside. We walked to Central Park (Hitch's first Central Park walk) and back - not long for Kubrick, but we didn't want Hitch to be too tired. On the way there we met this older man walking this beautiful Rough Collie. Kubrick, as usual, was a little afraid though he did sniff him a bit, but Hitchcock just bounded right up to him. It was very cute! The man started asking questions about them and when he found out Hitchcok was only 4 months old, he asked if he's going to keep his colors that way. I said, yes, I think so but you never know and he replied with "How very dramatic!" I thought his reply was so cute and funny. My sister mentioned that with his name being Hitchcock, he should be dramatic, haha! Here are some pictures I took tonight after brushing them out for the day... they both look so adorable, no?

Curled Up - just to show off Hitch's "dramatic" coloring









These next two are similar, but Hitch's look in them is SO sweet. I love that both my boys are such lovers!



















Kubrick didn't want to pose as he was too busy playing with his new cow - they both LOVE this toy! - but I was able to snap this quick one of him:









And for good measure some pictures I got earlier this week:

Sleepiness









Gwar!









I Am Dog Hear Me Roar









Huh? - this one cracks me up! DH was playing Resident Evil 5 and some crazy zombie popped up and they both suddenly stopped playing (Hitch was getting rubbed into the bed) and jumped up to look at the TV. I love the look on their faces.









Havanese Profile - this one makes me a little sad as Hitchcock looks too much like an older pup in it!









Cute Tooshies


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Just a few more...

Say Hello









Say Goodbye









Did Someone Say Treat?









Treat? Treat? Treat?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Here I was thinking it was time for a Kubrick/Hitchcock fix and you didn't dissapoint. Your boys are so wonderful Lina and as usual, the pictures are iincredible. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lina, what great pictures. It's so cute how they're always together. They are just so adorable! How lucky that you live close enough to walk through Central Park.
Gina


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What a great set of pictures. You took some beautiful photos of Kube and his _dramatic_ sidekick. LOL Great story.

I love the zombie response picture! That's a great capture! And, the one you said makes you a little sad reminds me of his mother's deep, soulful eyes.

Does Hitch sit on command now or was that a coincidence? We started dabbling in "sit" before he left, but didn't put much time into that particular command.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

GWAR!!!!! I Love it. Great photos of your boys!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

love the pics!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hedy, I'm glad you enjoyed them and that I was able to give you your Kubrick/Hitchcock fix! 

Gina, we really are lucky to live so close to Central Park, though we're moving to Brooklyn this summer and won't be near it anymore. However, we'll probably live nearby Prospect Park, which is also a gorgeous (and large) park, so not too bad! 

Kimberly, Hitchcock is great at sit! He knows both the verbal command and the hand signal for it. He's also good at down, though it takes him a little longer to do it (that first picture of them looking up for a treat Kubrick is going into a down right away and Hitch is still sitting, wondering where his treat is, LOL! He's usually about two seconds behind Kubrick on "down"). He's gotten very good at knowing to sit for his food, too. He does it automatically and doesn't even lunge at the food anymore. His eyes are on me the whole time, even when the bowl is down. I've held him there for 15 seconds, no problem. He does hop for the bowl when I say okay, though! 

Missy, I knew you loved Gwar! I posted it just for you. 

Thank you, Elizabeth!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What beautiful boys !!! I got the biggest chuckle out of the surprised zombie photo. Priceless.

I love Kubrick's coloring !!! And Bentley is starting to resemble Hitch. The white on his face is becoming less and less but it seems to be staying around his mouth area. They change so much week to week. (Today Bentley had a very unusual color on his white...blood. From Evye's losing teeth...wonder how it got there LOL). Thanks for the update...as usual, you take gorgeous pictures.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, I love your photos and your subjects!! My favorites, I think, are "treats, treats, treats!" And "huh?" But, I also love the "cute tooshies" and Kubrick with his new toy! 

Do you have your house walls covered with photos? What do you do with all these wonderful pictures?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I loved all the photos! They are just so cute together!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sharlene, I think we need new pics of Bentley and Evey so I can compare! 

Sheri, LOL, I actually don't have any of my pictures printed out yet. Our apartment is pretty full already but we're moving in July to a bigger place, so I will definitely start printing them out to put them up!

Thanks, Jane!

I know I JUST added new pictures, but I just snapped these today and couldn't resist sharing... I found a new avatar!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I LOVE those!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> Kimberly, Hitchcock is great at sit! He knows both the verbal command and the hand signal for it. He's also good at down, though it takes him a little longer to do it (that first picture of them looking up for a treat Kubrick is going into a down right away and Hitch is still sitting, wondering where his treat is, LOL! He's usually about two seconds behind Kubrick on "down"). He's gotten very good at knowing to sit for his food, too. He does it automatically and doesn't even lunge at the food anymore. His eyes are on me the whole time, even when the bowl is down. I've held him there for 15 seconds, no problem. He does hop for the bowl when I say okay, though!


 Awesome! That's so impressive. You're such a great mom to him!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

That avatar shot is great! I love the pictures of them together!
You are so lucky both your guys like the camera................
Comet just won't let me take his picture :frusty:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

It's always good to see more pictures of the boys Lina. I love them!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What great shots. I love the big one of the avatar you are using.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are so cute and snuggly together  I like that they share the beds!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh Lina..... what precious pictures of your boys cuddling, love em!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Sally, Kubrick actually just tolerates the camera. That's why it's hard to get a picture of the two together as Kubrick almost always looks away!

Last night was bath night and the boys went crazy playing afterward. As usual Kubrick is more high-strung than Hitch, but they have fun together (make sure you have your sound on!):






And here's a very quick video that I got of Kubrick doing his whiny sound when playing... it cracks me up! You need to have your sound up for this one!






And last, but not least a picture of the two of them on our walk yesterday. They both love going on walks!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sigh. so cute.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness they are so cute together. I love Kubrick jumping back and forth on the sectional - RLH on the couch!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

You boys are soooo cute. Kubricks whinny sound reminds me of a baby cute


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, love the videos!! It looks like you will have to budget new couches every year or so, with Kubrick using them as a race track/sprinting base! :biggrin1: Can't help but grin, watching the two of them play! 

Is Hitchcock taking the edge off of Kubrick's energy at all?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They are so sweet! Your pictures are always beautiful! I don't have sound here, so I will have to listen to that whine at home.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lina - so cool that the boys are into each other...love your short film "bromance on the sofa"!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

The videos were soooooo cute watching the two of them playing. Sounds like our house. I keep saying I can't wait until they sit on the couch with me...but I may be wishing I didn't wish that. LOL. Little Hitch is growing up !!! I loved Kubrick's little whine.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Carolina, all the pictures and the videos are great! They both are so adorable. Thanks for the treat...keep it coming.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad you all enjoyed it! I love watching them play. 

Sheri, not at all, LOL! Kubrick has way too much energy! Though ever since he turned one he's been content to lay around the house with just the occasional play session. However, if you actually play with him he can just keep going and going. That's pretty much what Hitch does for him (keeps him going).


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Those are some amazing pictures!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- I think what Hitch lacks in energy, he seems to make up for in mouthiness  Glad to see them being buds!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lina, your pictures and videos always make my day. They are just so cute together. I love how hard Hitch tries to get up on your couch. Once he's up, he tried to stay up. My favorite part was when they stopped on the floor to give eachother a little lick. Hitch's whine was adorable!
Gina


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Carolina-
I've missed so much! Your pictures are wonderful! What a cute pair you've got there


----------



## CourtneyS (Mar 11, 2009)

So cute!! Have you ever posted a thread about how you get such great pictures of your dogs?? I had Hunter (beagle/pointer mix) for 10 years, and I don't think I ever got a picture 1/2 as good as yours! They are precious! I like the yellowed one, too, I think.
CourtneyS


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes Lina that would be a great idea. You always get such good shots. Any advice would be welcome. Do you use a digital or film? How old is your camera? My digital has quite a delay so I miss the good stuff.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lina,
Great pictures and videos! It's amazing how quiet your boys play!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

SIGH .................. !

What stunning photos, but even better than that, are what the images show. I love that your boys are happy together. I also love that smile of Kubrick's. It never gets old and is just his 'look', the goofy grin and wide eyes.









That story about Hitch's 'dramatic' colors is so sweet. I don't have a favorite picture, though. It would be like choosing a favorite chocolate bar at a Hershey's factory! Impossible!!







ound:

I so loved those video clips. The bouncing on the couches is what Ricky does too. He's very much like Kubrick I find, in energy, but he's shy and won't be the same with other dogs until he gets to know them better. But Ricky never tires out before Sammy does. I'll bet Kubrick is thrilled that you got him such a great toy! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Carolina, I always enjoy looking at your pictures, you have two lovely subjects there!

ETA: Kubrick running around like he's got ants in his butt cracked me up. It looks like Hitch is trying to figure out, what the heck is wrong with this dude?! Hehehe.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

SIGH .................. ! 

edited........ sorry! Was a double post!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh Lina, as always I so enjoy watching both your boys...still or moving!
Great pictures and video, so fun to watch after a long, long day, thank you.:biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh gosh, more pictures of my boys! Yay! And videos to boot. I'm in heaven. I just love watching those two. Thanks for giving me a big smile.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you, Zury!

Amanda, he sure does! Though Kubrick is just as mouthy as Hitchcock at times. They give and they take!

Gina, Hitchcock is actually starting to get up onto the couch by himself now! He definitely can make it up if he tries (and boy does he try!).

Courtney and Luna, the secret is to get a digital SLR. The pictures you've seen on this thread were taken with a Nikon D40x. I now have a Nikon D90 and that's the camera I use to get these shots. A regular digital camera isn't capable of getting these kinds of shots due to shutter lag, sadly.

Linda, LOL, you think that's quiet??? I don't even want to imagine how loud your three are then... I think my neighbors would kill me if they were any louder!

Marj, I love Kubrick's smile too! He smiles ALL the time! It's actually one of the things I love most about him. It does sound like Ricky and Kubrick are the same in energy. They should meet and tire each other out!

Maryam, I think that is EXACTLY what Hitchcock is thinking, LOL.

Glad you enjoyed it, Ditto's mom!

Jeanne, we need to get together when Hitchcock is a little older so they can play with Maddie sometime. I'm sure the three of them would get up to no good, haha!

These next pictures aren't the all-time greatest, but I've been playing around with settings and getting used to my new camera. I like how some of them came out, though.

Pretty tail - I love the way Kubrick's tail looks in this picture. Like a plume, no?









Paw and tail - Hitchcock's tail isn't as plume like yet!









Zonked Out









Sleeping Twins









Aren't I cute?









Colors of Hitchcock - so you can see how "dramatic" he is!









Swallow you whole









Mine!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

AH! I think I'm loving your new camera too!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Great photos! I always love the vicious-teeth-and-crazed-eye shots!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:whoo::whoo::whoo:thank you for the pictures and videos cute, cute, cute...
I love to watch them play


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lina,
Love these pictures, especially the butt shots! Hav's have the best butts
You should consider taking dog pictures as a side hobby to make money! You are very good at it.

My guys aren't too loud, but I was impressed when you told Hitch he was too loud in one of the videos. You are a good trainer.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

The pic where they both start paying attention to "Resident Evil 5" just cracks me up!!

Okay now Lina...spill.....where did you get the cow toy from....my boys must have one :whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I am SO enjoying this camera, it's almost silly. 

Linda, thanks... I'm not sure how good of a trainer I am, though, as I can't even walk the two of them at the same time, LOL! And I'd be happy to take pictures of your three anytime. 

Pat, isn't that the best toy? And I think the inside is like a rubber toy because it bounces like a ball! Kubrick and Hitch are always fighting over it. I'm already planning on buying a bunch to keep because I know they're going to ruin it eventually! I got it from PetEdge. Here's the link:

http://toysandtreats.petedge.com/Zanies-Lil-Barnyard-Babies-ZW7483.pro


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Great photos Lina!

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you, Ryan. 

Okay so I know I just posted yesterday and I'm going overboard here, but I love this new camera and I got some funny shots today I just wanted to share.

Superdog!









Oh Please! *roll eyes* - it really does look like he's rolling his eyes, LOL.









Come and Get Me!









Puppy Mouth









Dog vs. Cow: Stare Off! - this one cracked me up!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Kubrick rolling his eyes made me lol ! And Hitchcock's toes....you can just feel him pushing off and RLH!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Pat, that picture made me laugh too!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Carolina great photos!!! I knew the first time I used that camera you would love it! Have you tried using the video part yet?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, no, I haven't... I have a Flip video that has HD capability and don't really think I'll use the video function on the D90 that often, if at all. I got it for its still photo capabilities instead.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

and the still photo capabilities are WONDERFUL. I didn't want to return the D90 when I used it :frusty:


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

These pictures are awesome! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I do love the "Colors of Hitchcock" photo.
YES he is dramatic!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, I think I need a new card for my camera. It is a digital SLR but the card is quite old. 

Again fantastic photos. I just love your guys.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love your new avatar, Lina!! They are so adorable together.









Ricky does that "stare off" thing all the time and I also crack up! Of course, I can't get it capture on camera like you can. What great pictures, Lina. There is no such thing as too many!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yo! Lina. You're going to need to empty some msgs. in your PM, girl. I tried to PM you just now, but it won't go through because your inbox is full.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2: Great pictures of Kubrick and Hitchcock! :clap2::whoo:

I'm just catching up on this thread(I was behind 5+ pages!).....but Lina! The boys are cute as ever and your photos and videos are fabulous!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina, each photo is better than the last one. I love Hitch's feet leap in the air. Kubrick looking up is awesome. and I love the roof of Hitch's mouth. If you ever need a change of career... you have a great eye!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Fantastic pictures and video! And the dogs are stunning.
:whoo:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures as always. Hitch is getting so big. Kubrick handsome as ever.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ahem, knock, knock...we need new pics lady! hoto:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree. Lina, you o.k.? Not sick again, I hope....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It's been a month since I've added pictures to this thread and I just got some cute ones of the boys today - mostly Hitchcock as Kubrick was not cooperating as much - that I thought I'd share with you guys. These two make me laugh so much every day and they are such BFFs... they just adore each other, though I think Hitchcock is a little more adoring of his older brother than the other way around, LOL. Hitchcock will be 6 months in a week and I'll be taking him for his neuter in 2.5 weeks. I can't believe my baby Hitch is growing up so fast! No one can ever tell that he's the baby anymore... they always ask which one is younger. I can still tell, though!

Staring Off









You Say I'm Cute?









Got Your Neck









Eating my Paw - I had just trimmed the hair in between his pads so he was trying to do an even better job, LOL.









Happy Hitch









Watching TV - and Mommy









Lovely Bone









Kiss the Bone









Toss the Bone


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

And one more...

Little Paws and Face


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Lina, those are great pictures!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great shots!!!!
I have got to get that lens:frusty:darn backorders:frusty:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh, such expressive eyes! I am so in love with Kubrick's colors and Hitch is the cutiest thing I just want to :hug: them both!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, Carolina! They are such gorgeous boys.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Carolina,

Fabulous pictures of your boys, they have such expressive faces and those beautiful almond eyes...sigh.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Carolina, Hitch looks almost as big as Kubrick in one of the pics....is he?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so glad I checked in with this thread! GFETE! I can't believe how fast Hitch has grown.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aww, Hitch is so cute! I love his eyes.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Love the new pics!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

AAAAWWWWWWWW!!! Omg, what faces. What great pictures!! Thank you, Lina. I'm grinning now. 

I love the one of Hitch 'tossing' the bone. Kubrick's shot at the end is gorgeous!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures. Hitch is getting to be such a big boy, love his top knot. Kubrick is as handsome as ever.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They are both just beautiful boys!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They are both so adorable. It is so sweet how well they get along.
Gina


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! I love these two dogs so much... I'm such a sap for my pups! 

Kim, not at all! A lot of people think that but that's because Kubrick's hair has gotten shorter and more thinned out over the last couple of months (I really think that's because of Hitchcock) and Hitch's is growing in nice and full so he just LOOKS bigger. He's actually still a size small in his harness (I put on Kubrick's medium on him and he's almost swimming in it) and they're 5lbs apart - Kubrick is 15lbs and Hitch is 10. Kubrick is also still much taller than Hitchcock (he can raise his head with a toy in it and Hitch can't get to it when he's on all fours). I do think that sooner or later he'll be Kubrick's size though!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It has been a very long time since I've updated this thread, but I thought with all the snow out on my deck it would be fun to do a winter time shoot. So off we all went upstairs to brave the snow and get some shots. The dogs had a BLAST and were running around like maniacs! I got some awesome shots and we all had a good time... even getting the snowballs off wasn't that bad after all the fun, LOL!










Shaking it all off


















I love Kubrick's mustache in this one!


















Snow fight!









Ferocious snow monster









Flying snow









Wild hair









Are you saying I'm cute?









Continued in next post...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Quick pose before more fun



























What do you mean my hair is a mess?









Kubrick, you're flying!









Tongued out









Yes, I know I'm gorgeous









Look! I found a pillow!









Come and catch me!









I'm coming!









One more post and then done...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Snow is so much fun, mommy!









And it tastes yummy too!









I swear I haven't eaten any snow today. Really, I promise!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

oh that little Hitchcock is such a big boy now.
And Kubrick up to his usual running antics.
Thanks for posting these delightful winter pics!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Great pics Lina.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LMAO sorry Carolina but Kubrick is cracking me up picture after picture, all the faces he makes are so comical! Hitch has grown up so much also, he is one very handsome boy.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

great pics lina. i guess it takes two to play in the snow. posh, is totally not into it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I feel the same way, Leeann. I think Kubrick is a nut! I just love his crazy eyes, wild tongue hanging and flyaway hair. What a guy!! And oh my, a California dude actually enjoying the snow... way to go Hitch !! :clap2:

Carolina, your captions are perfect! I love your pictures. Your boys are having a wild, fun time and I'll bet you were laughing the whole time. I know I get a huge kick out of seeing Ricky and Sammy frolicking in the snow. Thank you for the newest photos, Lina! Yaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What awesome snow pictures! Those boys sure do know how to have a good time


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! I had a blast taking the pics.

Leeann, LOL, he does make the most awesome faces! I thought all dogs did that until I realized that Kubrick is just special like that. 

Amy, I said it on the other thread, but Posh needs to come over to play with Kubrick and Hitch!

Marj, I know, my Kubrick is one funny guy!  Oh and this was Hitch's first time in the snow! I think he really enjoyed it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*LOVE the photos!*:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wonderful snowy pix, Lina. The boyz look fantastic. I love their smart jackets, too.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

They are two happy happy dogs! You're photos are just great.


----------



## Sammy's Mommy (Mar 8, 2009)

I love the snow pictures and the guys playing. Sammy would love being in snow, I'm sure. He just loves finding a small puddle of water or digging in the dirt when given the chance.
I have got to update his pictures, he has changed so much in the year and a half he has been ours. We have never had such unconditional love as he gives.
Sammy's Mommy


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pictures, Carolina! Loved seeing the boys have so much fun. Kubrick sure cracked me up.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow...I love these pics! Your boys are gorgeous. How hard was it to get the snow off of them?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Lina, the pictures of Hitchcock's little bum are priceless!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Lina, love seeing the boys having fun in the snow.:biggrin1::biggrin1: They are gorgous pups and your photography is always awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

What great new photos, Carolina! And I love the captions to go with them. You truly capture the Hav essence when they are having fun in the snow. I think some of these must make next year's calendar. After all, they are "cover boys"


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, as always, wonderful pictures of your pups! I LOVE Kubrick's expressive face! And Hitchcock has grown up! It is fun to see them playing in the snow, and your captions are perfect! Calendar photos, for sure!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the picture compliments! I'm starting to get some doggy clients for my business, so hopefully all my clients will love their pictures as much as you guys love the ones I take of Kubrick and Hitch. 

Kim, it took about 5 minutes under a blow dryer for Hitch and maybe 3 minutes for Kubrick. Not that bad at all!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Lina, did you see the picture of the little guy I'm hoping to get? Everyone says he looks a lot like Kubrick. His coloring is really similar.

If he hasn't already been adopted, my kids are going to go get him for me this weekend.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11012


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Great pictures!! Love how they seem to enjoy themselves in the snow!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Lina, What gorgeous pictures! Kubrick is quite an amazing character! I love how you caught the essence of him in your photos. Hitchcock is a sweetie and you caught his character as well. You sure have two handsome boys!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh how fun! I have missed seeing the boys. they look awesome Lina!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi Lina, I've missed you on the forum. Wow, Hitchcock is all grown up. The boys look adorable, and all the pics are gorgeous.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

WOW! Awesome pictures! Thanks! They are the cutest!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What fun pictures, Carolina! Kubrick is so amusing with his facial expressions. That photo of Hitch shaking his head is a fun blur. It looks like the boys thoroughly enjoy each other.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What amazing photos of your boys, Carolina! Each flake of snow, each tooth of Kubrick's....just so clear! Great action too! I love Kubrick's coloring. Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm so glad you all enjoyed the pictures! 

Sally, I can't see the picture, it says it's been removed?

Kimberly, they sure do! It's a party here every day with these two, LOL.

Thanks, Jane, I also love action shots!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Lina, Those are such great captures. I am thinking snow wouldn't be so bad after seeing all that fun!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great pictures Carolina. The boys look great. Hitch is such a handsome boy and Kubrick is gorgeous too. How'd you manage to keep Hitch out of the snow until now? Is this your first storm? Thanks for posting pictures. They made me smile seeing them having such a blast. Izzy loves the snow too.


----------

